# Logo Contest - VOTE HERE!!



## jeff (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are the entries for our 6th anniversary logo contest. 

Poll closes 10:03pm Eastern time Dec 4. In the event that the winning margin is less than 10%, a one-week runoff poll will be held between the top 2 from this poll.

Good luck to the entrants!  Feel free to post questions below, but let's not try to sway the vote with critique or compliment of any one entry.

1 
      2 

3       4 

5 

NOTE: Contest originally announced HERE


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote is in .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My patriotic duty is done, my vote is in......


----------



## USAFVET98 (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote is in..


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great job on each submission. My vote is in


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Nov 24, 2009)

my vote is in


----------



## jeff (Nov 24, 2009)

My sincere apologies for screwing up the first poll. I guess I should read the rules I write!


----------



## creativewriting (Nov 24, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 24, 2009)

My votes in.

James


----------



## tseger (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote is in. Great job by all the finalist.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote is in, But anyway it goes we will have a class logo. Nice work to everyone.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hard to choose but I did it. Great job on the logos everyone!


----------



## mwenman (Nov 24, 2009)

WoW... Very Very tough decision to make.  Excellent work by everybody!


----------



## j_b_fischer (Nov 24, 2009)

*It wasn't easy !!!*

I struggled with choosing one ... they're all good.

(I finally had to ask my wife for help.)


----------



## Len Shreck (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote is in I agree it was a tough choice they are all very good. Len


----------



## PrinterTom (Nov 24, 2009)

My Vote is in...all are well done!


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 24, 2009)

Voted again.  And I don't even live in Chicago!!


(Now before anyone gets upset, my first vote was eliminated when Jeff restarted the poll)


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeff, is it a correct assumption that the winner will end up on a mug? Might make the decision easier or harder..........


----------



## altaciii (Nov 24, 2009)

I have, I believe, cast my ballot for the winner.  It ws a tough choice because of the quality of them all.  Great job by all.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not a citizen, but I voted anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 25, 2009)

Voted but I did not get my sticker for voting!


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 25, 2009)

I voted as an independent. Done.


----------



## jeff (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr Vic said:


> Jeff, is it a correct assumption that the winner will end up on a mug? Might make the decision easier or harder..........



Very likely.


----------



## carverken (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this like Chicago? Vote early and often.   Just kidding IL.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 25, 2009)

my vote is in and so are my compliments to the entrants and the judge(s), it was a tough choice!


----------



## traderdon55 (Nov 25, 2009)

They all look like winners but after a lot of thinking I finally picked one to vote on. Now to go take something for my headache,I'm not used to having to think so hard.


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 25, 2009)

I voted for #6!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice work everyone, not an easy choice


----------



## markgum (Nov 25, 2009)

can't wait to see the results.


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 25, 2009)

Done...good job by all.


----------



## DozerMite (Nov 25, 2009)

My vote is in.


----------



## gvanweerd (Nov 25, 2009)

There, done. whoa what a tough choice. good job all.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine is in too! Thanks for letting us have a say Jeff!


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 25, 2009)

Voted as well...nice job


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 25, 2009)

Voted, but that wasn't easy


----------



## hughbie (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm all in....oh wait.....that's totally sumptin else....my vote is cast....let's hope it's not like Florida....and let the chad's hang!

great job everyone


----------



## va3jff (Nov 25, 2009)

Tough choices, but my vote is in.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 25, 2009)

I never fail to vote.


----------



## calpens (Nov 25, 2009)

I voted too


----------



## jeff (Nov 25, 2009)

I neglected to mention this in the original post, but there were 34 entries, whittled down to the 5 you see here by me and the management team.

As of right now, we have just under 200 votes.


----------



## CSue (Nov 25, 2009)

I put in my vote.  My gosh!  That wasn't an easy choice.  All are so very well done.  Thanks to all who worked on an entry.


----------



## TheHeretic (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok my vote is in.  

And this vote came from where I am at the time, San Paulo Brazil.   Amazing how the internet goes everywhere!!


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 25, 2009)

I voted, so where is my sticker :biggrin:  Hard choice, all are good!


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 25, 2009)

That was a tough choice, all were of the good.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 25, 2009)

My vote is in also, each one is a worthy contender!


----------



## Mac (Nov 26, 2009)

I done did it.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 26, 2009)

My vote is in.


----------



## spacebrandon (Nov 26, 2009)

my vote is in. very hard to pick the best but i finaly did it


----------



## spacebrandon (Nov 26, 2009)

my vote is in very time picking but one will only win also  I want my sticker now


----------



## dkarcher (Nov 27, 2009)

I voted! Nice work on all the entries!


----------



## kennmack (Nov 27, 2009)

My vote is in as well.  Wonderful work, thanks to all who submitted!


----------



## gmanblue (Nov 27, 2009)

My vote is in Great job to all


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 27, 2009)

Good looking artwork in all entries, my vote is in!


----------



## jeff (Nov 28, 2009)

Currently 274 votes. 8.76% difference between first and second place


----------



## nevetsw18 (Nov 29, 2009)

my vote is in! its gona be close!


----------



## peregine (Nov 29, 2009)

My vote is in.  Great job by everyone!


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 29, 2009)

Voted!
Great work by everyone!
Looking forward to seeing who wins!


----------



## austing458 (Nov 29, 2009)

dude i totally agree on your quote i would quit my job yesterday twice!!!!!!


----------



## austing458 (Nov 29, 2009)

nice logos, quite hard choice though!!


----------



## onedmm1948 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Logo*

My Vote is in.


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2009)

Currently 322 votes cast. Currently there is more than a 10% gap between first and second place, so if that continues, we won't need a runoff. 

The results will be automagically revealed at 10:03pm on Friday when the poll closes.


----------



## Flaturner (Dec 1, 2009)

Hard choice! Great looking designs.


----------



## diamundgem (Dec 1, 2009)

My vote is in , All are good


----------



## jeff (Dec 2, 2009)

You'll note here in the announcement for the contest, that a $100 prize was offered. Later, we had a mug raffle, the proceeds of which greater than $250 would be used as the prize for the logo contest. 

In case anyone missed it, the mug raffle net proceeds came to $538.90, so that less $250 is the prize for the logo contest.

So, the total prize for the logo contest is: $288.90 !!


----------



## Mark (Dec 2, 2009)

My vote is in. Thanks..


----------



## jeff (Dec 4, 2009)

jeff said:


> In case anyone missed it, the mug raffle net proceeds came to $538.90, so that less $250 is the prize for the logo contest.
> 
> So, the total prize for the logo contest is: $288.90 !!



I proposed to the finalists that because the prize is so much greater than originally promised, that we split it up a bit. All have graciously agreed to the following split.

1st -- 50% $144.45
2nd -- 35% $101.11
3rd -- 15% $43.33

As originally described, prize recipients can choose a gift cert from any pen vendor, or Amazon.com

Thanks to the finalists for being good sports and willing to share!

Poll results will become visible at 10:04pm tonight. Remember, if there is less than 10% difference between 1st and 2nd, we'll have a runoff. In that event 1st and 2nd prize will be awarded after that runoff.


----------



## jeff (Dec 4, 2009)

360 votes so far.


----------



## krc0604 (Dec 4, 2009)

my vote is in.  good job one and all.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 4, 2009)

My vote is in as well.  That was a difficult decision.  All would make a great logo


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2009)

FOUR hours left!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2009)

Two hours, well  just tell us who won!!!

Everybody already voted!!!  Snow makes it too hard to get to the polls.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2009)

FIFTEEN MINUTES!!

Vote now or forever hold your peace!!

Good luck to all the entries!  I voted once (for each of you), I was raised in Chicago.


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats to number 2


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations

twosie!!!!!


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations to whomever designed number two. They were all very nice and it was difficult to choose.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2009)

So, he (Jeff) said he would "unlock" the voting totals.:biggrin::biggrin:

I guess he never really SAID he would tell us who won


----------



## PrinterTom (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thank You!*

Hello Everyone!

I am the designer of #2. Thank you to all that voted for my design! They all were very well done! I am proud to be the one who gets to have my designed used for this upcoming year. 

To those who do not know me, I am a woodworker for 10 years now and started turning pens about a year ago. I have enjoyed using this forum for the wealth of information that helped me during my learnings. I started a local woodworking guild in my area about 3 years ago that is now over 80 members. 

Jeff-

I would like to donate $44.45 of my winnings back to IAP. Thanks for setting up this contest.

Thanks again.
Tom


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 4, 2009)

Tom, congrats on winning the LOGO contest. It is well designed and will display well on the front page as well as the coffee mugs!!:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Tom!!!!

I'm gonna go out on a limb and wager you are in the printing industry, so chances are pretty good the logo can be made to transfer to various uses (especially mugs).

Thanks for using your expertise to help the IAP!!!

BRAVO!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations Tom. All the logo's were great.


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats Tom very nice work. May I ask was this drawn or did you use a computer program to do it? Just wondering how you got it to look so uniformed.
            Thanks Len


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 5, 2009)

Jeff or anyone that may know, Are there going to be Baseball Caps available with this or any other IAP Logo on?
  Thanks
      Len


----------



## jeff (Dec 5, 2009)

Len Shreck said:


> Jeff or anyone that may know, Are there going to be Baseball Caps available with this or any other IAP Logo on?
> Thanks
> Len



That's the plan.


----------



## jeff (Dec 5, 2009)

*Winners!*

The winners are:

First Place: Tom ([profile]PrinterTom[/profile]) $144.45 Prize



Second Place: James ([profile]DozerMite[/profile]) $101.12 Prize


Third Place: Brannon ([profile]BaldnVegas[/profile]) $43.33 Prize


I'll be contacting the winners to distribute the prizes.

Thanks to ALL of you talented logo designers!


----------



## PrinterTom (Dec 5, 2009)

Len Shreck said:


> Congrats Tom very nice work. May I ask was this drawn or did you use a computer program to do it? Just wondering how you got it to look so uniformed.
> Thanks Len



I built it in Photoshop. I will end up finishing it in Illustrator for the final for Jeff.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm in for a Baseball Cap for sure!


----------

